# Let's talk about man buns



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

No, not men's azzes. Pervs. >

Yeah or nay? I say YES PLEASE with a cherry on top! Yum.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

With _very_ rare exceptions, NO. Just....no.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well this pervert is a little disappointed! LOL! 

I don't think they are cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

He can keep the bun if I can take a bottle of Nair to his face.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree with Blodilocks the picture you used as an example, he can wear his hair in pig tails and he'd be gorgeous, but the beard is too unruly for me.

I'm not really a fan of man buns as a look, there is just something about them that puts me off. It might be because my personal trainer wears one, lol.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

That pic gives a whole new meaning to 'beard burn'.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Ack! :slap: My current metrosexual-fashion pet peeve (along with skinny jeans).


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Red Sonja said:


> Ack! :slap: My current metrosexual-fashion pet peeve (along with skinny jeans).


Me too! Add the wool beanie to that list.


----------



## LisaKane (Jun 26, 2015)

If admiring men's buns makes me a pervert...I am guilty! I so wanted to talk about the curves of men's buns...but we are here about hair which is infinitely less interesting.  

Beautiful healthy clean long hair with a gorgeous face is always attractive to me. I like when men are exactly who they are and wear their hair or clothes or even make up with confidence. Men who worry about what others think, not attractive to me anyway. Though this is a trend right now, it is a trend I like so I approve. I hated the saggy pants trend with boxers. 

Oh, and This man is a babe.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Aw, I though this post was going to be about something else entirely.

I don't mind the man bun. The guy in the picture is hot but I wish he would trim his beard. It covers up his face too much.

I also don't like skinny jeans on men. Too girlish.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

just...no. Very FEW men can pull this off.


----------



## kokonatsu (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm the opposite.. LOVE the beard. Can't stand the man bun. 

My man does have nice buns though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

They are like earrings...

Only OK for Pirates. 

Yarrr Mateys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pleasecoffee (Jun 18, 2015)

NO NO NO NO NO NO, and shave that beard too


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> Me too! Add the wool beanie to that list.


In 1,000 degree weather.:surprise:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

lucy999 said:


> In 1,000 degree weather.:surprise:


Oh hey, not to threadjack your thread :surprise:, but last night, while trying to get to sleep after eating like crap all day and having a stomach ache, I discovered that my favorite ASMR person (I messaged you about) uploaded a new video I think you'll like. I fell asleep to it . 

To answer your question, I HATE man buns. I saw a Broadway show last night and there was a young man in front of me a few rows up with one....can't stand that. (I do not mind long hair in general, just keep buns and headbands out of if you have man parts.)


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't mind a pony tail on a man if it isn't pure grey and the only hair on his head.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

The guy in the pic I would say yes, he is just my type, dark hair and good looking. Some men can do this style well, some can't just like any other fashion.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Lila said:


> Thanks for taking all of the wind out of my sails @lucy999. I actually thought you were interested in discussing the male hinney.{sigh} >
> 
> As to hair buns.......Nay, nay, NAY! And another Nay for good measure. I don't mind guys with longish hair but if they've got lots of it to begin with, then why not flaunt it. Loose is better than a bun any day of the week.


:iagree: 

I got kind of excited thinking we could actually talk about male hiney. A man with a good looking rear end. I would say yay to that. 

Personally, I'm not a fan at all of guys with really long hair. I don't find it attractive at all, so a big nay for me.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I personally like my hair long, but since I cut it short, I've come to really appreciate the whole "wash and wear" aspect of my short hair. I run and lift almost every day and I am a fairly busy guy, so I'm willing to keep my hair short. My wife likes my hair long too, but she understands the convenience factor to short hair. Even when long though, I don't think I could bring myself to wear it in a bun....even when I was sporting a beard...I don't think I'd look good in one.


----------



## LisaKane (Jun 26, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Oh hey, not to threadjack your thread :surprise:, but last night, while trying to get to sleep after eating like crap all day and having a stomach ache, I discovered that my favorite ASMR person (I messaged you about) uploaded a new video I think you'll like. I fell asleep to it .
> 
> To answer your question, I HATE man buns. I saw a Broadway show last night and there was a young man in front of me a few rows up with one....can't stand that. (I do not mind long hair in general, just keep buns and headbands out of if you have man parts.)


Was the guys bun blocking your field of vision? I hate that!


----------



## LisaKane (Jun 26, 2015)

MountainRunner said:


> I personally like my hair long, but since I cut it short, I've come to really appreciate the whole "wash and wear" aspect of my short hair. I run and lift almost every day and I am a fairly busy guy, so I'm willing to keep my hair short. My wife likes my hair long too, but she understands the convenience factor to short hair. Even when long though, I don't think I could bring myself to wear it in a bun....even when I was sporting a beard...I don't think I'd look good in one.


I liked your long hair...just looked at your profile. Yes, you would have been fine with it but your wife is all that matters! :smile2:


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

LisaKane said:


> I liked your long hair...just looked at your profile. Yes, you would have been fine with it but your wife is all that matters! :smile2:


Thanks Lisa...I do miss it from time to time. And yes...what matters is my wife. Since the subject of beards have been bantered about, when she met me I had a goatee (20 years), and she wanted to see me in a full beard, which I obliged. I can grow a full beard no problem, but my beard is coarse so I shaved it all off. It took her some getting used to, but after our first...*blush* "session", she told me to keep myself clean shaven...LOL! My wife's favorite pic of me is me just sporting my long hair in nothing but a kilt. *grin*


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, I love big, round butts and long hair. I guess because I married the man that is attached to his bum, and loves his long, dark Native American hair. My mom once asked me "Do you let him grow it like that?" "Yes, Mom, as he allows me grow my hair, I only think it's fair."


----------



## LisaKane (Jun 26, 2015)

scatty said:


> Well, I love big, round butts and long hair. I guess because I married the man that is attached to his bum, and loves his long, dark Native American hair. My mom once asked me "Do you let him grow it like that?" "Yes, Mom, as he allows me grow my hair, I only think it's fair."



Omg...we are so sexist with men. Love this post


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

*ahem* [sotto voce]

Can we talk about men's backsides, or would that break some sort of forum rule?

Let 'er rip ladies!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

scatty said:


> Well, I love big, round butts and long hair. I guess because I married the man that is attached to his bum, and loves his long, dark Native American hair. My mom once asked me "Do you let him grow it like that?" "Yes, Mom, as he allows me grow my hair, I only think it's fair."


:rofl::rofl: Excellent retort!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

lucy999 said:


> *ahem* [sotto voce]
> 
> Can we talk about men's backsides, or would that break some sort of forum rule?
> 
> Let 'er rip ladies!


I love my mans arse, I love to bite it >

And I'm partial to perving on other men's nice butts, yes I have a thing for them especially when they are atop legs of steel.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I interviewed an enginerd working for my client, and he sports one of these. I personally did not find it attractive on him, nor would I find any guy that adopted this look to be attractive. Just my preference!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Holland said:


> I'm partial to perving on other men's nice butts, yes I have a thing for them especially when they are atop legs of steel.


Nice rear ends on men are so attractive. I love my husband's hiney as well. Sometimes I just can't keep my hands to myself and will grab it.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekLo_1oGm7k


----------

